
AMD executives have forgotten how to run a company - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/137796-amd-executives-have-forgotten-how-to-run-a-company
======
dman
Extremetech is making me wish for a kill list on HN.

~~~
jonursenbach
Flag it and move on.

~~~
dman
I dont seem to have privileges to flag news items.

------
wamatt
Hmmm seem to recall reading 'AMD is toast' posts, over a decade ago on
Slashdot. Somethings never change...

------
rorrr
Picking on AMD is just weak. You have to realize that Intel is 55 times larger
than AMD (market capitalization). It's actually amazing that AMD can compete
with them and keep Intel's prices (relatively) low.

